
Show HN: Geoparser.io API – sentences go in, GeoJSON comes out - geoparser_io
https://geoparser.io
======
theoneone
Great service but it doesn't support other languages than English or Unicode
characters.

~~~
geoparser_io
For now, yes, but we can potentially add support in the future for new
languages, etc. as needed on a case-by-case basis.

------
sigacts
Awesome capability! It is fun to think about the potential for apps to discern
geography from unstructured text.

------
jsrs701
So glad this is available with PlaceSpotter shutting down soon. Working pretty
well for us!

